# Kylin Mini RTA - Single Coil



## snakevape

Hi guys,

Spotted this while browsing vandy vape's website...

http://www.vandyvape.com/detail/atomizer/Kylin_Mini_RTA/

Imo, looks great! Will have to see more when reviewers get their hands on it. Honeycomb airflow is also always awesome, super smooth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi @snakevape - the attached thread is about the Kylin RTA - Your thread is the New Kylin RTA Mini - I sincerely hope that this is a complete different base design and that the leaking issues have been addressed - I would be really keen to get this Single Coil RTA. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kylin-rta-from-vandy-vapes.t36766/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## snakevape

hi @Max - I'm sure vandy vape would have taken the necessary measures to make sure this tank doesn't have the issues like the original Kylin, considering the backlash from the community. No guarentees though, let's wait and see. It looks promising

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## snakevape

Bump - I don't think many people saw this. Would love to have a mini discussion about this rta!

Cheers


----------



## Max

So would I - but can’t say much - I haven’t had a Vandy Vape Kylin - just their Vape Pulse RDA 22mm - and until we know when this will possibly be available - I’m sure the discussion will warm up quickly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

One of the international vendors had a advert for it. Looks promising. Just wonder what the airflow is like. Looks like it could be a wind tunnel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Vaping with Vic rated it as best single coil RTA so far ..... I think the new halfpipe airflow is a winner as the air is hitting the coil from all sides and then up through the chamber. Wicking seems to be the tricky part ...... 

Watch this _______ for an upcoming review on my channel ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

Ordered mine last night.... anxiously awaiting delivery.

The Kylin was probably my favourite RTA ever. Recently upgraded to a Reload while waiting for this to land.

Very excited as I am going back to higher ohms and lower wattage and this may well be the "one"

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Got mine this morning and @BigGuy told me that it would be a winner so I popped in a 3mm Fused Clapton, wicked it up and put it on top of the Gold HCigar Warwolf!

Typical packaging and I also put the bubble tank on because juice capacity rules and I think it looks awesome!



Thjought I would need my tri tool goodie but it turns out that the grab screws are Philips Screws. Win!



Fitting the coil was simple!




Wicking is also pretty simple.




Boom! Piece of cake!




My 28 watts at 0.68Ω and what's the initial verdict? RIght away the flavour is on point and it leaves the Blitzen, Bravo and Pharaoh in the dust!



If it doesn't leak like it's useless predecessor (and I'm sure they would never make that mistake twice) then this is gonna be a winner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for the feedback!

Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

if they just dit it in dual coil i will be happy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Got mine this morning and @BigGuy told me that it would be a winner so I popped in a 3mm Fused Clapton, wicked it up and put it on top of the Gold HCigar Warwolf!
> 
> Typical packaging and I also put the bubble tank on because juice capacity rules and I think it looks awesome!
> View attachment 121361
> 
> 
> Thjought I would need my tri tool goodie but it turns out that the grab screws are Philips Screws. Win!
> View attachment 121362
> 
> 
> Fitting the coil was simple!
> View attachment 121363
> View attachment 121364
> 
> 
> Wicking is also pretty simple.
> View attachment 121365
> View attachment 121366
> 
> 
> Boom! Piece of cake!
> View attachment 121367
> View attachment 121368
> 
> 
> My 28 watts at 0.68Ω and what's the initial verdict? RIght away the flavour is on point and it leaves the Blitzen, Bravo and Pharaoh in the dust!
> View attachment 121369
> 
> 
> If it doesn't leak like it's useless predecessor (and I'm sure they would never make that mistake twice) then this is gonna be a winner!



Thats the review I was looking for..

Now just have to wait for Februworry to pass so I can grab one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Muchis

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Can't wait to get my hands on it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Got mine this morning and @BigGuy told me that it would be a winner so I popped in a 3mm Fused Clapton, wicked it up and put it on top of the Gold HCigar Warwolf!
> 
> Typical packaging and I also put the bubble tank on because juice capacity rules and I think it looks awesome!
> View attachment 121361
> 
> 
> Thjought I would need my tri tool goodie but it turns out that the grab screws are Philips Screws. Win!
> View attachment 121362
> 
> 
> Fitting the coil was simple!
> View attachment 121363
> View attachment 121364
> 
> 
> Wicking is also pretty simple.
> View attachment 121365
> View attachment 121366
> 
> 
> Boom! Piece of cake!
> View attachment 121367
> View attachment 121368
> 
> 
> My 28 watts at 0.68Ω and what's the initial verdict? RIght away the flavour is on point and it leaves the Blitzen, Bravo and Pharaoh in the dust!
> View attachment 121369
> 
> 
> If it doesn't leak like it's useless predecessor (and I'm sure they would never make that mistake twice) then this is gonna be a winner!



Please report back if you notice any leaking/major condensation.
This is the RTA i been waiting for but I'm not spending R550 for a RTA that leaks like its predecessor.

The airflow design is whats got me all excited, it hits the coil throughout the entire bottom and aparently attys with a mesh design also provide a super smooth vape.

Holding out for another 2 or 3 weeks for more long term reviews before i jump at it, but i am super excited and really hoping its gonna be a winner.

Thanks for the initial thoughts uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Please report back if you notice any leaking/major condensation.
> This is the RTA i been waiting for but I'm not spending R550 for a RTA that leaks like its predecessor.
> 
> The airflow design is whats got me all excited, it hits the coil throughout the entire bottom and aparently attys with a mesh design also provide a super smooth vape.
> 
> Holding out for another 2 or 3 weeks for more long term reviews before i jump at it, but i am super excited and really hoping its gonna be a winner.
> 
> Thanks for the initial thoughts uncle @Rob Fisher



Will do @Clouds4Days! So far it's as dry as a bone and half a tank gone!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Looks like winner winner skaap tjoppie dinner! Eager to see some long term feedback uncle @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do @Clouds4Days! So far it's as dry as a bone and half a tank gone!
> 
> View attachment 121381



Dibs BTW if you decide to sell


----------



## Daniel

Clouds4Days said:


> Please report back if you notice any leaking/major condensation.
> This is the RTA i been waiting for but I'm not spending R550 for a RTA that leaks like its predecessor.
> 
> The airflow design is whats got me all excited, it hits the coil throughout the entire bottom and aparently attys with a mesh design also provide a super smooth vape.
> 
> Holding out for another 2 or 3 weeks for more long term reviews before i jump at it, but i am super excited and really hoping its gonna be a winner.
> 
> Thanks for the initial thoughts uncle @Rob Fisher



Vaping with Vic did a review on it , said wicking was difficult .....


----------



## skola

Thanks for the first impressions oom @Rob Fisher.. You mention that it is better the Blitzen, Bravo and Pharaoh.. What about the Zeus?


----------



## Rob Fisher

skola said:


> Thanks for the first impressions oom @Rob Fisher.. You mention that it is better the Blitzen, Bravo and Pharaoh.. What about the Zeus?



Yip the flavour on the Kylin is better than the Zeus...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the flavour on the Kylin is better than the Zeus...


Thanks! All positive feedback thus far.. looks promising if it stays dry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Nice avatar @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Muchis

daniel craig said:


> Nice avatar @Rob Fisher


#SuperRob

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

With an avatar like that Oom Super @Rob Fisher , certain people living down the hill had better watch out what they say! If I was @Stosta i would buy a hard Hat!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Muchis

So been vaping mine for a few hours now, my thoughts on the Kylin Mini:

Flavour: Amazing super crisp clean flavour with just enough density. Better than any single out there which I have tried. I prefer it to my SMM by a long mile and dare I say, its right up there with the Reload!

Clouds: If you got to ask, its not for you!

Wicking: super easy, i just did this once so may have just got lucky

Deck: New Honeycomb style. Easy to build but I did not the legs of the coil twisting. Only single coil.

Airflow: Too much for me to handle, very very smooth. I like it over half way closed. The airflow does make puffing a bit loud but not unbearably so.

I noted that the glass seems quite fragile, especially the bubble 5ml glass.

It comes with 2 drip tips, a 2ml & 5ml glass, rings and a coil

The elephant in the room....Does it leak?....Nope, not at all.... well not yet anyways!

In short, I am in love with the thing!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

I think I am going to hit the online stores tomorrow morning. I just can't get the Pharoah mini to work for me. Wicked it twice , clean it and back in the box.


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those wondering how it would fair on the overnight standing... not a drop of juice anywhere!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## zadiac

Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher. Leaking and flavor are the main things I'm looking for. Will give this a go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## snakevape

@Rob Fisher this tank seems like a winner all around. My only concern is the airflow being loud - how is it for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

snakevape said:


> @Rob Fisher this tank seems like a winner all around. My only concern is the airflow being loud - how is it for you?



I won't take it into the TV room because my wife or youngest daughter may stab me... a BB or mod with Skyline goes into the TV room. Actually it's not too bad but it is quite noisy compared to some of my other RTA's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Any more feedback over the past few days from the Kylin Mini users?
Hows it holding up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

still loving mine. no leaks at all!
on the noise issue.....i tested it against my SMM and it is alot more quieter

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

No leaks whatsoever! Better flavour than the Blitzen, Bravo and Zeus. But it's not a Skyline.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Here is my quick take on the Kylin mini:

Vandy Vape have made a huge come back from their first Kylin leaking disaster with the Kylin mini. Let’s get this out the way: No leaking whatsoever, 5 days of vaping bliss.

I enjoy the simplicity of this RTA, few parts, lovely thick screws, fantastic honey comb, half-barrel single coil deck. 

Without rambling, it just works brilliantly with the right build. My favorite build is: “Premium Haywire Ultra Low resistance NWH80 Flat twisted series, 24ga, 3.5ID, and the magic 7 Wraps, giving me 35 Ohms. “Royal Wick” is also doing it for me.

Just to prove how much I am enjoying this, I will share with you that I have purchased all four colours: Black, SS, Rainbow, and today I finished with the gold. 

I prefer the vape with the plain glass, one of my bubble glasses already broke on disassembly.

In terms of flavour and performance, for me, this is better than my Bravo, Blitzen, Vandy Vape’s Kensei and even my two Zeus.

I predict this will be the rave of 2018, just as the Serpent Mini was in 2016!

Edit

This will suit a vaper who enjoys vaping between 30W and 50W max. Definitely not for the “pro’s” or the “cloud chasers.” I have always vaped in that range.

Hence my love for this mini “qilin”Chinese: 麒麟 (and Japanese) mythical hooved chimerical creature known in Chinese and other East Asian cultures, said to appear with the imminent arrival or passing of a sage or illustrious ruler. It is a good omen thought to occasion prosperity or serenity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Bedtime vape. 

Seriously, these KM’s have got me...Really impressed! Five ️ ️️️️

While enjoying the vape, I think of how, even though many attys are just re hashed, the industry is still rapidly evolving and the quality output of some companies is just booming. In the black tank is this fat crazy coil in that this coil maker is busy crafting. In the bubble tank I have a quality 3ID coil in.

So with the increase in the quality of RTA’s, I am starting to appreciate quality coils too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Waine said:


> View attachment 122440
> 
> 
> Here is my quick take on the Kylin mini:
> 
> Vandy Vape have made a huge come back from their first Kylin leaking disaster with the Kylin mini. Let’s get this out the way: No leaking whatsoever, 5 days of vaping bliss.
> 
> I enjoy the simplicity of this RTA, few parts, lovely thick screws, fantastic honey comb, half-barrel single coil deck.
> 
> Without rambling, it just works brilliantly with the right build. My favorite build is: “Premium Haywire Ultra Low resistance NWH80 Flat twisted series, 24ga, 3.5ID, and the magic 7 Wraps, giving me *35 Ohms*. “Royal Wick” is also doing it for me.
> 
> Just to prove how much I am enjoying this, I will share with you that I have purchased all four colours: Black, SS, Rainbow, and today I finished with the gold.
> 
> I prefer the vape with the plain glass, one of my bubble glasses already broke on disassembly.
> 
> In terms of flavour and performance, for me, this is better than my Bravo, Blitzen, Vandy Vape’s Kensei and even my two Zeus.
> 
> I predict this will be the rave of 2018, just as the Serpent Mini was in 2016!
> 
> Edit
> 
> This will suit a vaper who enjoys vaping between 30W and 50W max. Definitely not for the “pro’s” or the “cloud chasers.” I have always vaped in that range.
> 
> Hence my love for this mini “qilin”Chinese: 麒麟 (and Japanese) mythical hooved chimerical creature known in Chinese and other East Asian cultures, said to appear with the imminent arrival or passing of a sage or illustrious ruler. It is a good omen thought to occasion prosperity or serenity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the info, but 35 ohms is very high. I'm sure you meant 0.35 ohms?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> No leaks whatsoever! Better flavour than the Blitzen, Bravo and Zeus. But it's not a Skyline.


Enough said!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

zadiac said:


> Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher. Leaking and flavor are the main things I'm looking for. Will give this a go.


You, you...... you like leaking??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Captain Chaos said:


> You, you...... you like leaking??



We'll I should have said... the LACK of LEAKING.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Captain Chaos said:


> You, you...... you like leaking??



Yeah sure, why not? I like leaking......if it's from....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Waine said:


> View attachment 122440
> 
> 
> Here is my quick take on the Kylin mini:
> 
> Vandy Vape have made a huge come back from their first Kylin leaking disaster with the Kylin mini. Let’s get this out the way: No leaking whatsoever, 5 days of vaping bliss.
> 
> I enjoy the simplicity of this RTA, few parts, lovely thick screws, fantastic honey comb, half-barrel single coil deck.
> 
> Without rambling, it just works brilliantly with the right build. My favorite build is: “Premium Haywire Ultra Low resistance NWH80 Flat twisted series, 24ga, 3.5ID, and the magic 7 Wraps, giving me 35 Ohms. “Royal Wick” is also doing it for me.
> 
> Just to prove how much I am enjoying this, I will share with you that I have purchased all four colours: Black, SS, Rainbow, and today I finished with the gold.
> 
> I prefer the vape with the plain glass, one of my bubble glasses already broke on disassembly.
> 
> In terms of flavour and performance, for me, this is better than my Bravo, Blitzen, Vandy Vape’s Kensei and even my two Zeus.
> 
> I predict this will be the rave of 2018, just as the Serpent Mini was in 2016!
> 
> Edit
> 
> This will suit a vaper who enjoys vaping between 30W and 50W max. Definitely not for the “pro’s” or the “cloud chasers.” I have always vaped in that range.
> 
> Hence my love for this mini “qilin”Chinese: 麒麟 (and Japanese) mythical hooved chimerical creature known in Chinese and other East Asian cultures, said to appear with the imminent arrival or passing of a sage or illustrious ruler. It is a good omen thought to occasion prosperity or serenity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hi @Waine keen on the Blitzen, any leaks ?


----------



## Captain Chaos

zadiac said:


> Yeah sure, why not? I like leaking......if it's from....


At my age, everything leaks! Don't need no friggin' atty to pull the same stunt.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Has any one else had a hard time getting the chimney to fit over the top of the build deck?


----------



## Muchis

nope....make sure the tails of your coils do not protrude past the srcews

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Muchis said:


> nope....make sure the tails of your coils do not protrude past the srcews
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This is without a coil or wick


----------



## zadiac

Bizkuit said:


> This is without a coil or wick



Then there's something wrong. It was made to fit. Maybe you bent it accidentally, the chimney I mean. I had a topcap of an RDA that fell on the floor and I accidentally stepped on it. It looked fine, but when I tried to fit it over the deck, it wouldn't. Took a hammer and lightly tapped it untill it fitted. It was never the same again after that. Had to throw it away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit

zadiac said:


> Then there's something wrong. It was made to fit. Maybe you bent it accidentally, the chimney I mean. I had a topcap of an RDA that fell on the floor and I accidentally stepped on it. It looked fine, but when I tried to fit it over the deck, it wouldn't. Took a hammer and lightly tapped it untill it fitted. It was never the same again after that. Had to throw it away.



Went straight from the packaging into the US cleaner and struggled getting it screwed back on so it must have been pre-bent before getting shipped off


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback and photos @Waine 

Is this a big air vape? Or does it work ok with more restricted lung hit?
And do you know what the jucie capacity is with the bubble glass vs normal glass?
Is it easy to refill?


----------



## Muchis

it's quite airy....i turn the airflow down to quarter open

the the capcitybis 2ml and 5ml with the bubble glass

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

zadiac said:


> Thanks for the info, but 35 ohms is very high. I'm sure you meant 0.35 ohms?



Yes, indeed, 0.35 Ohms, Thanks for spotting that.


----------



## Waine

vicTor said:


> hi @Waine keen on the Blitzen, any leaks ?



Hi there

Zero leaks. Very airy. A bit finicky with all the parts, and a special way to put it together again. The normal glass tank is far too tiny, so you are almost forced into using the bubble. Having said that, it delivers a super vape, pops the fruity icy flavors exceedingly well for me. I like the post less deck but the screws are so friggin tiny! Overall, though, not a bad tank at all. It is certainly worth having one, and yes, I would recommend it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Waine said:


> Hi there
> 
> Zero leaks. Very airy. A bit finicky with all the parts, and a special way to put it together again. The normal glass tank is far too tiny, so you are almost forced into using the bubble. Having said that, it delivers a super vape, pops the fruity icy flavors exceedingly well for me. I like the post less deck but the screws are so friggin tiny! Overall, though, not a bad tank at all. It is certainly worth having one, and yes, I would recommend it.



hi @Waine thanks for the feedback, basically after a good dual coil option rta, thus the question. Any others you can recommend perhaps ?

apologies for going off OP (perhaps pm me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit

So a bit of an update on the Kylin mini.
Rebuilt it with some Geekvape fused Clapton wire. 3.5 id coil at around 0.64 ohms. I have the same build in my OBS Nano and the flavor and cloud production is similar. Clouds might bit a bit denser from the Kylin.

As for the issue with the chimney fitting over the build deck it seems that the plate with the honeycomb holes protrude just enough for it to catch on the chimney. 

The pic below is not mine but give you an idea what I'm talking about. Wondering if I should take a small file to it or just get the vendor to replace it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Bizkuit said:


> So a bit of an update on the Kylin mini.
> Rebuilt it with some Geekvape fused Clapton wire. 3.5 id coil at around 0.64 ohms. I have the same build in my OBS Nano and the flavor and cloud production is similar. Clouds might bit a bit denser from the Kylin.
> 
> As for the issue with the chimney fitting over the build deck it seems that the plate with the honeycomb holes protrude just enough for it to catch on the chimney.
> 
> The pic below is not mine but give you an idea what I'm talking about. Wondering if I should take a small file to it or just get the vendor to replace it.
> 
> View attachment 122809


I will take it to the vendor first. As soon as you fiddling and it doesn't work they will deem the warranty void.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Unfortunately it's from a vendor in another provinse so will get hold of them in the week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

So far.......I'm not impressed. I tried 3 different coils on it. Tried different heights of the coils (not much room to play there) and I find the flavor muted at best. Doesn't even come close to my Reload RTA's flavor. No leaks, that's a plus, but my Reloads don't leak as well (when wicked correctly). I don't know. I'll give it another week, but first impressions last as they say.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

So after cutting coil it came with too short I had to throw it away  and use one of my Demon Killer stapled clapton coils. Once coiled I wicked it with some Cotton Candy Collection. I had wicked in using the same technique as the KYLIN and AMMIT 25 and immediately got massive sptiback. Second time round and it was much of the same story, spitting for days. I then took an change and decided not to trim the wick, shove it in the chamber and force the top cap over it. 

Not a single dry hit, leak (it even passed the overnight test) and whilst noisy the best flavour from an RTA I've ever experienced (chucks a decent cloud too). After trying it, my friend (that owns a Kensei and a Zeus) said he felt robbed. This tank has exceeded all my expectations, so much so I actually haven't picked up my squonker since I've got it. Great product.


----------



## mad_hatter

I see a number of Kylin Mini's up for sale. Is the hype over?


----------



## Daniel

mad_hatter said:


> I see a number of Kylin Mini's up for sale. Is the hype over?



I think guys are just moving on , or bought into the hype and moving on ....  

Personally I'd like to try one to curb my own curiosity .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Daniel said:


> I think guys are just moving on , or bought into the hype and moving on ....
> 
> Personally I'd like to try one to curb my own curiosity .....



Mine's not going anywhere. Try it, you will probably end up keeping it.


----------



## Bizkuit

Not getting rid of mine as yet, but the Zeus for me beats it hands down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

meh got the Aqua Reboot incoming so the need is subsided for now ......


----------

